# How it was done in the old days



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

From 1966

Kayak Fishing


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Digging the kayak bike trailer. He was a nut job:fishing:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah, a 50 mile paddle...  my arms hurt just thinking about that.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

My girlfriend's dad still uses one of those cloth Folbot kayaks in the ocean. We paddled the entire length of Avon and back this August. That thing is light as a feather and cuts the water like a hot knife through butter, as they say.

Evan

ETA: I found this little treasure later on in the pages:



> A constant gripe I hear from anglers is that when they take their fish home their wives refuse to scale and clean them. I* usually recommend a sound beating as the next best thing to a divorce*, but now I can suggest an electric fish scaler that takes the work out of scaling and does a beautiful job.


My, how the times have changed.


----------



## smoken16/0penn (Sep 30, 2009)

he was crazy . whish i had the skill to fish like that .


----------

